# Lost my gun at the Liberty. HELP!



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

I lost my hammerhead evolution2 100cm speargun this past Saturday while freediving this wreck. A few of our team mates can reach 70 ft but the vis was poor and the current wasn't in our favor for an attempted locate/recover. we were about 100 yards south of the wreck with a northern current. im hoping the current cause it to get close or even hung up in the wreck. Will pay a finders fee. It also had my gopro attached to it. my name and number are on the camera housing, the camera, and the gun. Although the name on the gun is wearing off. 

Im also willing to split gas for a trip out there and scuba for it. Im certified but prefer freedive. haven't been on air in a while. 

thanks in advance.

hope It makes its way back to me

Joe


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Good luck getting this back. It's a bunch of money gone if not recovered.


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks burnt drag. I'm hoping it shows back up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

do you need a ride to try an find it ??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That gun will be within 25 ft of whare you dropped it if if was heavy and not nuetral. Try to get a accurate spot anchor and take a line and do a search around the anchor. That wreck is usually dirtyier than most if its the meek off pens. I would look for it but i am out of the area for 3 weeks. Let submarer take you and do a controled search where it sank it wont go far from that spot.


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

Submariner, when are you available and are you scuba certified as well. I haven't been on air in a while and would want a dive buddy.


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

Sealark thanks for the info. I think my gun would be heavy with the addition of the camera with extended battery. but the volume of air inside the housing may have an affect too. and 80ft isn't enough to break the housing I have the coordinates of where our boat was when I dropped it and I was about 20 behind it, I think, I didn't see it go down. I only remember swimming a fish back to the boat with my gun in tow and then, no gun.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

have not dove in several years and don't have any equipment. I am retired so I am available most any time. Saturday I am going fishing . Fenderbender may be able to dive with you if you need a buddy


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sealark said:


> That gun will be within 25 ft of whare you dropped it if if was heavy and not nuetral. Try to get a accurate spot anchor and take a line and do a search around the anchor. That wreck is usually dirtyier than most if its the meek off pens. I would look for it but i am out of the area for 3 weeks. Let submarer take you and do a controled search where it sank it wont go far from that spot.


LOL... he's out of the area.... Meaning... he's harvesting LOBSTERS like a kid in a candy store. . Let me know if I'm way off the mark, Ron.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just doing something i love as long as i can.


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok so I think I have a ride out there on Saturday from some friends. They guy I normally go with has a bad trailer axle, that's y I'm asking around. 
Submariner, if I still need a ride from you I have a dive buddy now. PM me and let me know what you would charge me to take me out there. 

Thanks again


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

You might try Clay Doh or Sniper also. I know they both dive.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> LOL... he's out of the area.... Meaning... he's harvesting LOBSTERS like a kid in a candy store. . Let me know if I'm way off the mark, Ron.


Opening day only got 117 lbs.


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

Haha Awesome! let me sell some of those so I can buy a new gun!!! haha im messing, nice catch


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I really think with your description of where you lost it. You will find it if someone else doesnt beat you to it.just get out and look.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

sealark said:


> Opening day only got 117 lbs.


That's outstanding! My brother and I were talking about going down there for lobsters. Not sure where to go or what are best deals for lodging. Did you bring a freezer with you? Great job by the way.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Good going Ron. I'll take the orange basket... any one of them will do.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Well did anyone take you to locate the gun? Lets hear a status report.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

spinfactor said:


> That's outstanding! My brother and I were talking about going down there for lobsters. Not sure where to go or what are best deals for lodging. Did you bring a freezer with you? Great job by the way.


No i didnt bring my freezer this time. But will never do that again. The lobster are bigger and more plentiful than last few years. I sell the majority of lobster i get to pay expenses for the trip. And i cannot sell any to anyone except a licensed holding reseller like stock island lobster.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> Well did anyone take you to locate the gun? Lets hear a status report.


 Didn't go. He couldn't find a dive buddy for sunday and his ride for Saturday canceled.


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

Nope. I had 4 guys going to do 2 dives each. We planned it since last tuesday, and on friday night, 2 of them bailed (1 of those was the boat owner) and no dive buddy for sunday. I'd still like to get out there and try looking for it. 
Going to order a new gun reguardless.
Anyone available this weekend?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Right now I am open, you just need to find a dive buddy


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok. Yea I'd like to set something up for sunday. Any takers on a dive buddy?


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

Update: Submariner took me out to my coordinates and I think the variation in my buddys gps put us in the wrong spot. We didn't find my gun. Turns out my buddy had a bunch of duplicate coordinates all named the Allen. Im not sure why. but we were miles from the Allen. the closest thing to us was called Mexican rock according to Submariner. 
Im not sure ill continue my search. here are the coordinates we went to sunday N 30 08.987 W 87 34.045 when we went out to this location we were about 500 yards north from Mexican rock and only in 60Ft. I dropped my gun in 80. I knew it was off but I decided to trust my numbers. If anyone wants to go out to Mexican rock and look around ill go, and I ill still pay a reward if found.

Huge thanks to Submariner for taking me out sunday!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

With the location description you have you can forget finding it. You must have an accurate location where the gun was dropped. You said liberty ship Al. has 4 of them pens has 1.


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

The numbers I took down was from where we were when I dropped it, the difference in variaton from one boat to the other I guess threw us off. My buddy told me we were by the liberty, I had no idea. But yea, I'm not expecting to find it anymore. I'm just hoping a fisherman will get hung up on it or someone will find it on accident and call me. My new gun should be here tomorrow


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What liberty ship did you dive The Allan, Meeks, Wallace , Sparkman which liberty ship would narrow it down. 80 ft would tell me it was the Allen or the Meeks those are about 20 miles apart. the meeks is 85 ft and the allen is about the same depth.


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

here is all the coordinates my buddy dropped a pin on when we stopped. N30 07.844 W087 31.758, N30 07.835 W 087 31.797, N30 08.446 W 087 33.965. and the coordinates I took when I dropped my gun are N 30 08.987 W 87 34.045. so im not really sure, the vis was only 20ft or so, and we were in 80Ft of water according to his boat and I never saw the bottom, we were only freediving to about 50ft.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Joe with those numbers I hate to tell you and I really feel sorry for your loss And I would try and help you IF i thought there was a chance to find it. But with that said it would be a waste of anyones time to look for it. it's gone. When you drop something a number must be taken exactly where it was dropped. With that you have a 50/50 chance of finding it. With what Ed. told me yesterday about the gun floating and the shaft on the bottom an idea would be to drag a grapnel around those numbers and try to snag it up. searching such a questionable area would be useless although miracles do happen. I dove on exact numbers a while back that a kid dropped his pole in at sikes bridge he drew a diagram and had the numbers where it hit the water. 5 minutes in zero vis the pole was within 5 ft of where the numbers were.


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

Understood. it wasn't my GPS, and it wasn't configured properly. Oh well


----------

